# How to reply to a post.



## denny (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't know if this is the correct forum for my question.  I asked a similar question several days ago and was advised to switch from Chrome to Firefox, sign out of both, clear cookies, temp files, etc (which I did in Chrome; don't know how to in Firefox), and to restart, all of which I did.  And it worked!!  But, have tried several times since and cannot reply to a post.  Specifically, there is no place available to type.  Seems like a 'blank' message is made because tallbm (who was the one I was trying to get to) said "Denny, looks like your message was lost."  So today I am on Firefox (because I can't even get this far in Chrome) and found that I can start a new thread--apparently!  (Fingers crossed!)

It certainly is possible that I simply don't understand the procedure.  I looked for a section of how-to's, FAQs, but found none.  I searched forum help for new members and the closest I could come was (so far) 2 posts; one from Bearcarver on Nov 12, 2017 and the other from Smoker Jim on May 19, 2019.  Both gave good instructions, involving using + quote.  They did not solve my problem. I can see that they refer to replying to multiple posts, which is not precisely what I want to do, but probably should get me there.  Again, no field becomes accessible for typing a reply.

I'm the first in line to admit that I may be sublimely dense, but I navigate several other fora without appreciable problems, although I sometimes have to refer to the help section (which I have been unable to locate here--- or is it just more of my density?)

Ever have a day when it seems you should not have gotten up?  Kinda where I am.  I need help but even with your vast, collective store of smoking knowledge, and your willingness to try, you may not be able to help much on this cyber-nut!  Regardless, I appreciate any and all effort!
Denny


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2019)

You have to be logged in ...  Do you see the same screen as below ??


----------



## denny (Aug 4, 2019)

daveomak--Yes, I see the same screen and I'm signed in, as I have been each time. But that's a very good point as so often we can slog by the most basic requirements!  I didn't do anything unusual to get to this point so I have nothing to 'duplicate'.  We'll see if it lasts!

But what's really interesting is the fact that I'M ACTUALLY REPLYING TO A POST!!  I don't begin to understand, but I'm not quibbling, I'm going back to '
*Masterbuilt mes 340g not working at all, with new parts*' specifically post #25 in the MES owners forum, and get on with my project.  

This PC has NEVER liked Firefox in the last 5 or 6 years (constant crashes), for whatever that's worth.

Whatever has happened, I really appreciate your taking the time to reply and thank you for your consideration.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2019)

.........


----------

